# 82nd Airborne Let-Off Adjustment



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

I just got a used 82nd Airborne, and I am setting it up.
It is a 60#-70# Limbs, it has the 28” Draw modules (QB 3.5) and I change them to 29” (QB 2.5).
I set it up with a QAP Pro Ultra Rest HD.
It is set at 64 Lbs. 
ATA is 36 ¼
BH is 6 ¼ 

Let-Off was at 65%.

So here is what I did, I twisted 12 full turn (not at once) of the down going cable, till I got 71% Let-Off
I would like to get more let-off (80% as advertise), but I am uncertain of what to do.
I have played with the draw stop also, increasing it a little bit and does seen to do any better.

Any help will be appreciated,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

I too am curious about this. I have the QB2.5 modules and my post is on the #8 out of 10 on the top cam. It doesn't feel like 80% letoff which is what I want to achieve.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not sure, maybe one of the Bowtech gurus could correct me if I am wrong. But I don't think changing the cable length, especially just one will effectively change your letoff. If I understand the binary cam setup, the cables keep the cams in time. The letoff is adjusted by the draw stop peg, by stopping the cam earlier or later in the valley of the draw cycle.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

When you say it is set at 64#, is it maxed out with limb bolts and you only get 64? I see your a-a is 1/4 short and the bh is 1/8 long. How is the draw length? Did you check after changing the mod to see if it was OK? It helps tell you how well the string fits your setup. If 64 # is your setting with the limbs you should max them out before you start twisting cables. Then you can try to set a-a and bh correctly!


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

The only real reason to twist just one cable is to get the cams timed equally when one is rolling over a little ahead of the other. Try maxing your limbs out and setting your cables evenly. Measure your ATA and BH from there. It should be pretty close to spec. When you back your limb bolts off you will increase your BH and decrease your ATA. You need a draw board to really see if your cams are timed right. Move the draw stop a tiny bit at a time to see if you get the let off you want without letting your cams hit the cables before the draw stop hits the limb. If they are in time and you don't get the let off you want (and the max with any Airborne can run from 75 to 82%) then try twisting or untwisting your cables a little in equal amounts. Read the sticky on here about binary tuning to get a little better idea about whay effects what.


----------



## panthru (Jun 23, 2006)

draw stop should be set at 6.5 :darkbeer:


----------



## msfcarp (Jan 23, 2008)

I can tell you from expierience that if your cams are out of synch, you will not get 80% let off. Like other poster said, check out the binary cam tuning sticky. I built a draw board, twisted my cables to synch the cams and boom, I had it. Before that I could not get more than 70%. This was with a tribute.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Draw Boards are a must to time a bow.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

*Binary + Drawboard = WOW !!!!!*



soonerboy said:


> draw boards are a must to time a bow.


+1


----------

